# Grill-Phoria RECALL TREats....



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Grill-Phoria Recalls Big Bark All Natural Beef Jerky Treats Due to Salmonella | petMD

This is so scary and what I've come to realize is that we are at the mercy of these companies unless we really know what we are doing in feeding raw and finding grass-fed, totally organic raw. 

I just hope and pray nobody on here is feeding this crap and hopes the word gets out to all those who are and everyone stops buying from these companies putting them out of business so they start making proper nutritional foods for our fur babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:foxes15:


----------

